# Looking for info on suit builders.



## Cheveyo (Jun 27, 2011)

Planning to commission a full suit by the end of July.  I've done a little research but could use some help finding someone that is worthy of a commission.  Have someone working on the concept art at the moment, should have it finished soon.

Main things I'm looking for...

1...Quality, I'm more then happy to spend the extra money to have a quality built suit that's not going to fall apart or have stitching come loose after a couple outings.

2...Time, would like to find someone that's not backlogged for months or even years, my goal is to preferably have the full suit done by the end of October or at worst case at least a partial with the head, paws, tail...which I also thought about adding in an extra set of paws and a tail separate for those cases where a partial might be better suited, can always come up with an outfit.  Planning to head for Midwest FurFest in November as my first con, would really like to have at least a partial by then, defiantly want the full suit finished by Anthrocon 2012.

3...Capable of a few details, first is a moving jaw, just a feature I'd love to have.  There's also going to be a tribal like design on the back, possibly a couple similar markings on the head, could either be stitched in or airbrushed if necessary.  And a big one, someone that is good at hiding zippers, seen many suits were you can't tell there is one, planning to have mine in the front so this is more important. Digitigrade legs also, preferably with removable padding.

4...Kinda goes back to quality, mainly how the head is constructed, jaw, I've heard some horror stories of heads that have involved some not so great mechanics when it comes to the moving jaw such as popsicle sticks etc.  Defiantly want to avoid such things.

5...Someone that is better known, trustworthy, has at least a few suits out there already, and isn't going to disappear.  I've heard of a few newer (even a couple better known) builders that have run off with the money, kept delaying, or just went off the radar for weeks or even months with no warning.  This suit is probably going to cost almost double what my old car did and if I'm going to be dropping that kind of money then I expect to at least be kept in the loop as to progress and not be given a million excuses delaying things.  I would be content with at least a partial finished by October.

Any info and links would be appreciated, though the concept art isn't finished yet I would like to at least get in contact with a couple builders and have someone ready when the time comes.  Just have no idea where to begin.


----------



## Calico-Feathers (Jun 27, 2011)

You'll want to be looking at builders who haven't quite made a name for themselves yet. Someone whose queue isn't very long. And this will probably be difficult to do if you're looking at getting extremely high quality work. A fullsuit is probably out of the question considering the time constraints, complicated tribal markings, and digitigrade padding.


----------



## Silent_Eliminator (Jun 27, 2011)

If have the money to do so, try beastcub, you have a chance of beeing picked and she is one of the top and can build whatever you want.


----------



## Arlo (Jun 27, 2011)

What style are you looking for, realistic or more toony?


----------



## Calico-Feathers (Jun 27, 2011)

Silent_Eliminator said:


> If have the money to do so, try beastcub, you have a chance of beeing picked and she is one of the top and can build whatever you want.



Unless her quality has vastly improved since the suits I've been in contact with, I wouldn't. Those suits end up falling apart in months. Also she's likely got a huge waiting list.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jun 27, 2011)

If I could afford a suit, I'd go to http://www.furaffinity.net/user/onefurall/ or http://latinvixen.phpwebhosting.com/index/mixedcandy.html


----------



## Blarmajin (Jun 27, 2011)

I'd be willing to give this a shot.  

But...I'm a newer suit builder. But I'd do anything to prove to you that I can be trusted. 

Also, I agree with Mixedcandy or Onefurall, both have superb craftmanship.


----------



## Calico-Feathers (Jun 28, 2011)

What you guys are missing is that they want the suit done fairly soon. Last I heard OneFurAll's waiting list is over two years. And MixedCandy's is likely something similar. If you're looking for toony, I've done a couple suits as well. You might also want to check http://www.furaffinity.net/user/fursuitchannel and the makers listed there.


----------



## Deo (Jun 28, 2011)

Don't get a Onefurall suit if you want it done any time this year. Same goes for Mixed Candy.

fursuitreviews.livejournal.com is a good place to start. I personally recommend you taking a look at MagpieBones, Monoyasha, Artslave, ErisValgen, and Wolfbird.


----------



## Sar (Jul 3, 2011)

when you say end of october I take it  you want this for halloween?


----------



## Rhasp (Jul 4, 2011)

ah, with that timetable she might been ruled out, but otherwise I could recomend Temperence since I ordered my fursuit (gero) from here.


----------



## Furr (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm kind of coming into this thread a little late, but I build fur suits. I'm currently switching to resin based heads (more durable than foam), I sew all my fur suits with upholstery thread (more durable). I have a few examples in my gallery of fur suits as well as other sewing/art.


----------



## Tora-Oni (Jul 4, 2011)

I would talk to the people that have suits/partials from her. I know one and its a nice suit it seems like it does well and the owner seem relatively pleased.  Though I do remember her saying she didn't like a thing or two about it.  In fact I know she is getting another suit ( idk if its a full/partial) though I don't think she is going back to her.   To me that says a lot if your not a returning customer...but I also feel that the artist's may not do type of suit she wants.  Some do realistic others do toony.  So it may not be what I think, I mean she seems to do a pretty good job and she may be improving as well. 

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/autumnfallings I am actually thinking about commissioning this person.  It would be the person I would go to if I don't make one myself.


----------



## Shico (Jul 4, 2011)

Calico-Feathers said:


> Unless her quality has vastly improved since the suits I've been in contact with, I wouldn't. Those suits end up falling apart in months. Also she's likely got a huge waiting list.


 
I think Beastcub herself admitted that her first year of stuff is not up to standard, I do know that she extended her free repair warranty to like 3 years for her first year of customers to make up for it, and her prices were pretty low until 2009...

Her prices are a lot higher now (much to my dismay) but I think her work has improved a lot. I mean have you heard of Dogbomb? He wears his suit a ton, not just to cons but locally too (you should read some of his stories) http://www.furaffinity.net/user/dogbomb/  he got the suit like around Xmas 2009 and it still looks awesome. It is because of Dogbomb that I settled on wanting a Beastcub suit (I have been eyeing Beetlecat, Beastcub and Clockwork Creature's for a long time...) his suit looks so "alive"


----------



## Rhasp (Jul 5, 2011)

yea the quads (mainly the archanid, if thats the correct spelling) Ive seen from beastcub is absolutely wowing so its safe to say her standards have improved a lot, if it ever was that low.


----------



## Jesie (Jul 6, 2011)

I would not take beastcub costumes if someone threw them at me.**


**If someone really did give me one, I would take it. And promptly use it as kindling.

I beat THE LIVING SHIT out of my costumes. I don't want to pay 1,000 dollars for a suit that is made of pipe cleaners and a hopeful orphan's dreams that will rip as soon as I bend over in it.


Plus her suits creep me out...


----------



## Shico (Jul 6, 2011)

Jesie said:


> I would not take beastcub costumes if someone threw them at me.**
> 
> 
> **If someone really did give me one, I would take it. And promptly use it as kindling.
> ...


 
Dude...why do you hate Beastcub so much? I have heard a few bad things here and there but you are the first person I have run across who would like spit on her if you could. 
I don't think her stuff can be near as bad as you are claiming it to be or she'd have no customers, I don't see how someone would have any customers, let alone a wait list, after three years of bad business...

And even though I have heard some negative things about Beastcub I have also heard a lot of good. The review on LiveJournal from the black cow she made set aside many worries I had, and then when I talked to Dogbomb he made me_ really_ want one! So while you would rather burn one of her suits I want to own one of her suits, but...well fuck...at this rate it will be 2013 by the time I save up enough cash...but I shall get one! If she is closed for good by that time then I will just track down that mostly white tiger she made and MAKE them sell it to me (I want that suit so bad)

ALSO if the OP is looking for a mix of real and toony, well I say Beastcub is the best for that, a lot of her suits are like between real and cartoon. And she is a hell of a lot cheaper than many makers, namely Mixed Candy (their most basic toony suits cost as much as Beastcub's quadsuits) but like many makers she has a waitlist...but I think everyone but the newest of new makers have a waitlist of at least a few months, if not a few years (I think Scribblefox's waitlist is like 2-3 years)


----------



## Jesie (Jul 6, 2011)

I hate beastcub for many reasons, mostly because I'm a hardcore bitch and once I get it in my head I hate someone I will forever hate them, but also for these reasons:

Her craftsmanship is questionable. She'll take any shortcut she can. The woman said herself that she _Glues Seams_, which is something you should never do. I don't care how rushed you are for a project.

So for starters, She's a half asser.

She likes to say the reason her suits fall apart prematurely is because 'They are works of art'
There are many other craftsmen out there who make things just as nicely as she claims she does and they are not as fragile as a thin ice bridge over a lava lake. This is another point to her half assing things. If she bothered to _Try A Little Harder_ building her things, they may not fall apart so easily.

So she's full of shit. And a half asser.

She can also be a bitch to work with. This is also the same woman who wanted to charge 100 dollars FOR A QUOTE on how much a suit would cost to make. It's a miracle she still has costumers.
Also pipe cleaners.
And plastic fork tines for the eyelashes.
And this.
And this
Really to be honest only about 1 our of ever 7 things she makes are somewhat cute, most everything else just horrible.


She also spray paints her fur. I hope you enjoy your tangled clusterfuck mess of fur that is left behind from that. Don't worry, you'll soon be dead from the fumes so you wont get to enjoy your fragile fursuit abomination for long.



I could really go on for the reasons I dislike beastcub, but shit ass craftsmanship should be reason alone for anyone to steer clear of her.


----------



## Shico (Jul 6, 2011)

Well since she is charging more now I am guessing (hoping) she is "trying harder" (as you put it)

Her prices used to be hella cheap so I imagine her costumes may have been on the shaky side. I mean, I heard Mixed Candy suits can survive WWIII, but they also cost an arm and a leg, and I bet that for Mixed Candy all she has to do is make 1 suit a month to make a decent living since she has a much higher profit margin. So for makers who charge less per suit they have to make 2-4 times more a month to get the same profit that Mixed Candy gets from 1 suit...but in return their suits may not be as durable.
Lets look at this way: Buying from Beastcub sounds like buying a plastic dining set for your backyard whereas Mixed Candy sounds like a rod iron set... will the plastic last as long as a rod iron set? No. Will the plastic set get the job done? Yes, and it costs a hell of a lot less than the longer lasting rod iron. 

So, whatever. To each their own I guess. I personally think her stuff looks great for how much she is charging (Bladspark is cheaper but her stuff just looks...cheap) and if it turns out a tad flimsy I will just treat it nice, if it turns out horribly flimsy then I will be posting a bad review, an even worse review if her 2 year free repair/upgrade warranty proves to be crap...
But in the end, if worst comes to worst, I would at least have a nice art piece of my fursona's head to mount on my wall, whereas if I bought from Bladespark (who has a shakier reputation than Beastcub, from what I can tell anyway) I would just have a costume that fell apart. 

Call me way too nice/forgiving/the opposite of you/whatever....but I will take my chances, I love how her stuff looks and her prices are doable...And I don't abuse my stuff (why would you abuse your fursuit on purpose, it sounds like you do D: ....Poor Jesie's fursuit, I pity thee.)




PS (just to show I have nothing against you for hating my fave fursuit maker)
You and Deo add spice to FAF, don't ever stop being a "hardcore bitch" X3
you guys and Cannonfodder are like the only names I remember from here...I need to lurk more <__<; uhhh...anyway I tend to look forward to seeing what you and Deo have to say, you guys don't pussyfoot around like most people do and yet you are not trolls either, you're blunt and to the point and generally a joy to read XD


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jul 6, 2011)

Shico said:


> So, whatever. To each their own I guess. I personally think her stuff looks great for how much she is charging (Bladspark is cheaper but her stuff just looks...cheap) and if it turns out a tad flimsy I will just treat it nice, if it turns out horribly flimsy then I will be posting a bad review, an even worse review if her 2 year free repair/upgrade warranty proves to be crap...
> But in the end, if worst comes to worst, I would at least have a nice art piece of my fursona's head to mount on my wall, whereas if I bought from Bladespark (who has a shakier reputation than Beastcub, from what I can tell anyway) I would just have a costume that fell apart.
> 
> Call me way too nice/forgiving/the opposite of you/whatever....but I will take my chances, I love how her stuff looks and her prices are doable...And I don't abuse my stuff (why would you abuse your fursuit on purpose, it sounds like you do D: ....Poor Jesie's fursuit, I pity thee.)



That doesn't change the fact that Beastcub's suits are fairly pricey. I personally would spend a little bit more money on a suit that I KNOW will last. I'm not spending money on something that has a fair chance of falling apart. And I don't like the fact that in order to buy a more durable suit from Beastcub, you have to pay extra. That's bull; if I want a suit, I want high quality, and I don't want to have to pay extra.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 6, 2011)

Beetlecat, Artslave, Onefurall (has a long waiting list; have to pay extra to be moved to the front of the queue), Don't Hug Cacti, Magpiebones.

But I agree with jesie and Deo, if you want "Good quality" from Beastcub, you have to pay extra money just for the basic stuff that takes little to no time. The time it takes for her to glue seams, I can finish sewing it by hand in the same day.

At Anthrocon, I've fixed more Beastcub suits than any other suits that were there in the headless lounge. That tells you something. It may look like the shit, but it falls apart.


----------



## Shico (Jul 6, 2011)

Nightfire Tiger said:


> And I don't like the fact that in order to buy a more durable suit from Beastcub, you have to pay extra. That's bull; if I want a suit, I want high quality, and I don't want to have to pay extra.


 
Um I don't consider it "extra"... on the site she offers discounts, she has prices for how "every one else does it" and then a few lower options. Bladespark's heads start at $650, $50 more than Beastcub's sewn heads, but Bladesparks heads don't look as nice...so I think BC's prices are fair.
For how good BC heads look I think knocking off $200 for glued face seams is fricken awesome, even if glued seams have a chance at coming undone saving $200 is worth having to _maybe_ tack an edge back down. I made myself a craptastic cat suit that likes to fall apart, I know how to repair shit, if it looks nice to begin with I can keep it looking nice. 


But, whatever, I think I am done talking here. I have heard nothing but bad here, however elsewhere I have heard so much great stuff about Beastcub suits so I am just gonna shut up and go back over there...


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 6, 2011)

Shico said:


> But, whatever, I think I am done talking here. I have heard nothing but bad here, however elsewhere I have heard so much great stuff about Beastcub suits so I am just gonna shut up and go back over there...


 
Funny thing is that she used to be a member here asking for critique and FAF wouldn't give her the answers she desired and left.
So you do that.



Nightfire Tiger said:


> That doesn't change the fact that Beastcub's suits are fairly pricey. I personally would spend a little bit more money on a suit that I KNOW will last. I'm not spending money on something that has a fair chance of falling apart. And I don't like the fact that in order to buy a more durable suit from Beastcub, you have to pay extra. That's bull; if I want a suit, I want high quality, and I don't want to have to pay extra.


 
You are better of getting a scribble suit than a BC suit, IMO.


----------



## Fay V (Jul 6, 2011)

I didn't notice scribble came up considering the need to have it soon. I will say this.  Scribble is a sweet heart and put up with a lot of uncertainty from me. He also worked really hard so id have the suit for AC. The end result was amazing. I am still astounded by the head he made for me. The feminine charm without looking slutty was incredible and the quality is fucking awesome.

I am happy to be a monetary parapalegic considering this will last me years. All that being said be prepared to wait. Forever. These are very very long term investments.
As for BC i think she has skill that is squandered on lower quality short cuts. I dont know why an artist would want to be associated with those kinds of discounts because in the end it shows she was more interested in quick cash than her art. I don't trust that attitude. I think if she took some pride and really focused on her art she'll be able to honestly charge a lot and make a months pay on one suit. However right now at her prices i think she'll be upped by artists of better quality or cheaper prices and lose the following she gained with rock bottom prices. Frankly a suit isn't worth it if the suit will fall apart shortly.  Not at the 1 k level


----------



## Shico (Jul 6, 2011)

Fay V said:


> However right now at her prices i think she'll be upped by artists of better quality or cheaper prices and lose the following she gained with rock bottom prices. Frankly a suit isn't worth it if the suit will fall apart shortly. Not at the 1 k level



Okay, I will admit that one thing worries me when it comes to the negative I hear on BC (That her prices went up) I mean what I have heard about things falling apart is reasonable considering her stuff was so cheap, you get what you pay for, it looked great but was fragile, and to me I would rather have fragile and looks good than ugly and indestructible ...But now that she costs more, it had better look good _and_ hold up.

 I will not be able to afford a suit until 2013ish anyway...and so I will judge her at that time, if I hear her work even at higher prices is still falling apart then I may opt to get just a head, that way I will only have to "babysit" one item and won't have to worry about the rest of my suit...
I think her realistic heads are worth it even if they turn out fussy to keep nice <3


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 6, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I didn't notice scribble came up considering the need to have it soon. I will say this.  Scribble is a sweet heart and put up with a lot of uncertainty from me. He also worked really hard so id have the suit for AC. The end result was amazing. I am still astounded by the head he made for me. The feminine charm without looking slutty was incredible and the quality is fucking awesome.
> 
> I am happy to be a monetary parapalegic considering this will last me years. All that being said be prepared to wait. Forever. These are very very long term investments.



I do like Scribble's style of canine heads and I wouldn't mind getting one of Zeke...if there wasn't a Zeke already. It would cause butthurt. :V



> As for BC i think she has skill that is squandered on lower quality short cuts. I dont know why an artist would want to be associated with those kinds of discounts because in the end it shows she was more interested in quick cash than her art. I don't trust that attitude. I think if she took some pride and really focused on her art she'll be able to honestly charge a lot and make a months pay on one suit. However right now at her prices i think she'll be upped by artists of better quality or cheaper prices and lose the following she gained with rock bottom prices. Frankly a suit isn't worth it if the suit will fall apart shortly.  Not at the 1 k level


 

Artlsave makes her hands, if I am not mistaken. As far as I know, the menial stuff gets outsourced to other artists.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jul 6, 2011)

Shico said:


> I would rather have fragile and looks good than ugly and indestructible ...



Just wondering, whose suits do you mean are ugly and indestructible? (Not trying to be a dick, i really am curious at which fursuit makers you've looked at)


----------



## Shico (Jul 6, 2011)

Nightfire Tiger said:


> Just wondering, whose suits do you mean are ugly and indestructible? (Not trying to be a dick, i really am curious at which fursuit makers you've looked at)


 
No one in particular, I am just saying that if you gave me the option of a cheap suit that was ugly and indestructible VS fragile and looks good I'd choose the latter. There are styles I love and hate but the ones I hate are not "ugly" per se...I just don't like them. Like Scribble fox heads for some reason are just not my cup of tea, nor is Don't Hug Cacti...I used to love Made Fur You/Azure Coyote but only her early works...now her stuff and Don't Hug Cacti just sort of look the same...that and she sold a used murrsuit without telling the new owner what it was used for...I lost some respect for her after that.

The only "established" makers I have heard complaints about is Beastcub and Bladespark. Well MagpieBones once got a horrible review on her work and was called a scam artist but it turned out the guy was just a dick and was nit picking things that do not matter like the inside of the upper jaw (which you do not see) being unfinished. I also was chatting with some one who owns a Furhappens suit who had a huge seam split, clearly exposing his under suit, after only a few hours of use. And there was a Scribble Fox suit where their hooves wore out after one con and a leg seam split. And lots of "I lost a claw" type complains all over the place but that is minor shit.


----------



## Fay V (Jul 6, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I do like Scribble's style of canine heads and I wouldn't mind getting one of Zeke...if there wasn't a Zeke already. It would cause butthurt. :V
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 so all the important stuff falls apart then. awesome
as for scribble heads, it's the reason I wanted a suit from him, his foxfur suit put me over from "those look like they could be okay" to "omg I must do this". It's actually funny to me when people complain that all his heads look the same, because honestly, that's what I want. i wanted the head to look like that and it did. 




Shico said:


> Okay, I will admit that one thing worries me when it comes to the negative I hear on BC (That her prices went up) I mean what I have heard about things falling apart is reasonable considering her stuff was so cheap, you get what you pay for, it looked great but was fragile, and to me I would rather have fragile and looks good than ugly and indestructible ...But now that she costs more, it had better look good _and_ hold up.
> 
> I will not be able to afford a suit until 2013ish anyway...and so I will judge her at that time, if I hear her work even at higher prices is still falling apart then I may opt to get just a head, that way I will only have to "babysit" one item and won't have to worry about the rest of my suit...
> I think her realistic heads are worth it even if they turn out fussy to keep nice <3


I honestly think she should take more pride in her work and produce the best quality she can without trying to cut so many corners. It's rough, she won't be making bank at first, but at least when that pride goes up, the quality will go up, and her waiting list can be 2 years long too. It would be better for her to be one of the big boys, rather than the best of the shit quality. Sure it can be the prettiest fragile one, but why buy a suit if you can't wear it? 
It's good to wait, look at the maker you like at the time of buying obviously. 



Shico said:


> No one in particular, I am just saying that if you gave me the option of a cheap suit that was ugly and indestructible VS fragile and looks good I'd choose the latter. There are styles I love and hate but the ones I hate are not "ugly" per se...I just don't like them. Like Scribble fox heads for some reason are just not my cup of tea, nor is Don't Hug Cacti...I used to love Made Fur You/Azure Coyote but only her early works...now her stuff and Don't Hug Cacti just sort of look the same...that and she sold a used murrsuit without telling the new owner what it was used for...I lost some respect for her after that.
> 
> The only "established" makers I have heard complaints about is Beastcub and Bladespark. Well MagpieBones once got a horrible review on her work and was called a scam artist but it turned out the guy was just a dick and was nit picking things that do not matter like the inside of the upper jaw (which you do not see) being unfinished. I also was chatting with some one who owns a Furhappens suit who had a huge seam split, clearly exposing his under suit, after only a few hours of use. And there was a Scribble Fox suit where their hooves wore out after one con and a leg seam split. And lots of "I lost a claw" type complains all over the place but that is minor shit.


 Eh suits get a lot of wear depending on the person. I've seen people break shit in fursuit games playing red rover...and Ive seen people that just wear their suit to walk and pose. I know Kenova broke something inside his head at the latest AC, I doubt it was less to do with the quality of scribble and more to do with he used the jaw to "bite" another head and forced a piece out. So small complaints are just that, small. If I hear an overwhelming majority of these small things like 90% of the suits lose claws or pop stitches then I worry. 
There's also a matter of how the maker deals with repairs. I talked to scribble about mine and his repair policies are quite nice, some even free so long as I pay shipping. That says a lot to me versus a maker that charges an arm and leg for repairs. 

As for the rest, everyone likes a different style. I personally don't much like BC suits, I really am not a fan of her toony style, but that's just my opinion and the reason i didn't buy. People like different things. I know plenty of people that don't like scribble style.


----------



## Sar (Jul 7, 2011)

Have you even cosidered making your own? You would have controll over all factors and be able to fix it easily if it goes wrong.


----------



## DrakonicKnight (Jul 11, 2011)

Since no one else mentioned it I will but I also make suits, and I have a  pretty good track record thus far on stuff not falling apart. I have quite a few suits out there but people seem to overlook me due to the lack of fullsuits out there since most of mine are partials.
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/drakonicknight/


----------

